# What makes a food-grade bucket a food-grade bucket?



## pit 4 brains

How are they different from a new bucket purchesed at the local orange bix-box store? I'm looking for a couple to brine with and my local grocery stores get everything in these little pail type things.


----------



## rbranstner

I have wondered the same thing. I have used my bucket that I picked up at the local hardware store many times for brining birds. But I know I can pick up a food grade bucket at the local butcher or Sam's club. I don't know what the difference is though.


----------



## squirrel

I found this, maybe it will help.

What Is Food Grade Plastic?

The U.S. Food & Drug Administration (FDA) requires that plastics used in food packaging be of greater purity than plastics used for non-food packaging. This is commonly referred to as food grade plastic. Plastics used to package pharmaceuticals are held to an even higher standard than food grade.

Food grade plastic does not contain dyes or recycled plastic deemed harmful to humans. However, this does not mean that food grade plastic cannot contain recycled plastic. The FDA has detailed regulations concerning recycled plastics in food packaging.

Another aspect of food grade plastic is matching the appropriate type of plastic to the food in question. Foods that are highly acidic or that contain alcohol or fats can leach plastic additives from the packaging or container into the food. As a result, you should only use plastic containers that are FDA approved for the particular type of food the plastic will come into contact with.

Finally, it should be noted that a plastic container can no longer be considered food grade if it has been used to store non-food items like chemicals, paint, or detergent.


----------



## pit 4 brains

Thanx for the info. Maybe I can find some large food safe bags to line a bucket with for my turkey brines..


----------



## squirrel

How about using a cooler?


----------



## tjohnson

I got mine for FREE at SAMS Club.  They throw them in the recycling.  I picked up 2 of them and only use them for brining birds.

Squirrel is correct about the plastic.

NSF Poly Tubing costs me 2-times as much as Non-NSF.  I asked the rep, and he told me the NSF is made of "Virgin Resin", and NON-NSF can be made with recycled plastic.

Guys using old paint bucks or drywall mud buckets can be causing chemicals to be absorbed into their food.  Will it hurt you?  I sure don't want to take a chance with my kids!

TJ


----------



## meatinc

You can look on Craigs List for a restaraunt going out of business for some used NSF / Food Grade containers.  Locally in SoCal a food grade bucket or a large capacity container large enough to bring a turkey is about $20.00 without a lid.

In the past I've just used a large S.S. stock pot.  You can always pick one of these up at the local discount market or Dollar Store pretty cheap too.  S.S. should not impart any off flavors into the brine either.


----------



## pit 4 brains

> How about using a cooler?


 I have that capability. Just didn't want to mess around with ice and whatnot. I want to brine two turkeys, one herbed and one with Jeff's cranberry method. I do have an enamel coated stockpot that I make beer in. I'll have to check if that thing will hold a 12 pound bird. I have a Sam's and a Costco nearby, I 'll have to check with them. Thanx all.


----------



## dale5351

I hope that when you are talking about putting a turkey in a bucket to brine, you intend to put it into a frig.

I usually brine my ribs and pork butts in a large tupperware container.  Turkey is too big for them, and so I'll put it into a white kitchen bag with the brine, and then put the bag into a large pan such as you might use to roast a turkey.  The pan is to catch any leaks that might occur.


----------



## arnie

I want to smoke two turkeys, one with Jeff's cranberry method, one with a herb brined turkey, and do an oven roasted turkey breast (for the non-smoke whiners) so I just picked up two 5 gal buckets with lids from a local turkey processing plant for a buck a piece. They get them with honey in them, a never ending supply.


----------



## beer-b-q

Hope this helps...


> [h1]What You Should Know About Food Grade Plastic Buckets[/h1]
> by M.D. Creekmore on Saturday, January 9, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be a lot of controversy surrounding the selection of *food grade plastic buckets* for food storage. The main concern is what is food-grade and what is not.
> 
> Unfortunately there is a wealth of contradictory information available on the web as well as from other sources.
> 
> There is no easy or sure way to tell in most cases, without contacting the manufacturer – unless the buckets are marked NSF, FDA, or USDA approved.
> 
> Buckets marked with a 2 are made of HDPE (high density polyethylene) plastic and in most cases are safe for food storage – but not all. If you aren’t sure, contact the manufacturer and ask.
> 
> Sometimes you can get these buckets for free from a local restaurant or deli, you never know until you ask. Just be sure the buckets only held food products – not paint, chemicals or other things that could make you sick.
> 
> Most of the time these buckets held icing, pickles or similar foods, the hard part is getting rid of smells left over from the original contents.
> 
> If all else fails you can find them here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope this helps. Where do you find your food storage buckets?


----------



## princess

For brining, I use name brand *Ziploc XXL bags*. My local grocery sells them in boxes of 3 for about $6. After using them *once *for food, I wash and dry them thoroughly and use them ONLY for storage, gardening, keeping mice out of my camping gear, etc. Upcycle!!

Here's why: 

Using the bag means the meat takes up less room in my fridge than a bucket would. 

Using the bag means I don't have to "weight" the food down in a bucket.

Using the bag means I can squeeze out all the air. Meat and brine ONLY.

Using the bag means I can *SEE* what is going on in there.

Cheers!

-Princess


----------



## pit 4 brains

I just checked the bottom of a milk carton... #2 HDPE.. If i find an unused bucket with that stamped on it, I'm using it. I survived my canadian Bacon that i hung on coat hangers while smoking it, LOL, so I think 12 hours in a new bucket will be ok.


----------



## pit 4 brains

Princess said:


> For brining, I use name brand *Ziploc XXL bags*. My local grocery sells them in boxes of 3 for about $6. After using them *once *for food, I wash and dry them thoroughly and use them ONLY for storage, gardening, keeping mice out of my camping gear, etc. Upcycle!!
> 
> Here's why:
> 
> Using the bag means the meat takes up less room in my fridge than a bucket would.
> 
> Using the bag means I don't have to "weight" the food down in a bucket.
> 
> Using the bag means I can squeeze out all the air. Meat and brine ONLY.
> 
> Using the bag means I can *SEE* what is going on in there.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Princess







dale5351 said:


> I hope that when you are talking about putting a turkey in a bucket to brine, you intend to put it into a frig.
> 
> I usually brine my ribs and pork butts in a large tupperware container.  Turkey is too big for them, and so I'll put it into a white kitchen bag with the brine, and then put the bag into a large pan such as you might use to roast a turkey.  The pan is to catch any leaks that might occur.


Ohh yeah, they are going in a fridge. I wouldn't leave them out unless i was gonna make turkey beer..


----------



## pit 4 brains

Princess said:


> For brining, I use name brand *Ziploc XXL bags*. My local grocery sells them in boxes of 3 for about $6. After using them *once *for food, I wash and dry them thoroughly and use them ONLY for storage, gardening, keeping mice out of my camping gear, etc. Upcycle!!
> 
> Here's why:
> 
> Using the bag means the meat takes up less room in my fridge than a bucket would.
> 
> Using the bag means I don't have to "weight" the food down in a bucket.
> 
> Using the bag means I can squeeze out all the air. Meat and brine ONLY.
> 
> Using the bag means I can *SEE* what is going on in there.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Princess


I like that idea too. I do the grocery shopping for our household and I don't recall seeing anything that big. I'll have to keep my eyes open.. Thanxs


----------



## backwoodssmoker

I've lined a lot of buckets with the turkey size oven bags when makin maple syrup.


----------



## princess

They're usually on the bottom, shoved in a corner with a layer of dust on the box. I may be the only one who is buying them! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Also... Amazon has them, Target has them, etc.  I *also* saw ('cuz i just checkd Amazon) that I can buy them in bulk, which at the rate I use them, I may consider!

-Sarah

 


Pit 4 Brains said:


> Princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> For brining, I use name brand *Ziploc XXL bags*. My local grocery sells them in boxes of 3 for about $6. After using them *once *for food, I wash and dry them thoroughly and use them ONLY for storage, gardening, keeping mice out of my camping gear, etc. Upcycle!!
> 
> Here's why:
> 
> Using the bag means the meat takes up less room in my fridge than a bucket would.
> 
> Using the bag means I don't have to "weight" the food down in a bucket.
> 
> Using the bag means I can squeeze out all the air. Meat and brine ONLY.
> 
> Using the bag means I can *SEE* what is going on in there.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Princess
> 
> 
> 
> I like that idea too. I do the grocery shopping for our household and I don't recall seeing anything that big. I'll have to keep my eyes open.. Thanxs
Click to expand...


----------



## mballi3011

I guess that none of you are coming over to my house and eat turkey or any of my corned beefs or pastrami. Cause I (being an old drywall dude) use an old drywall bucket that has been cleaned out and bleached out too. I have been using it for alot of things and I have an extra refrig that will hold he bucket and alot of those wally waters that we drink to. Sp I hope its food safe because it sure hasn't breed any flesh eating disease for my belly hasn't stopped growing in a while now


----------



## deannc

Stop by and check the bakery department at your local grocery stores they usually have empty icing buckets they'll part with free. 

I've hunted everywhere for zip-locks larger than the gallon size and I haven't found them yet either.


----------



## princess

I use 2gallon bags for SO much stuff I can't even describe it all here. Found them at GFS. (the food supply place)


DeanNC said:


> Stop by and check the bakery department at your local grocery stores they usually have empty icing buckets they'll part with free.
> 
> I've hunted everywhere for zip-locks larger than the gallon size and I haven't found them yet either.


----------



## thebarbequeen

Mine came from a restaurant, but Big Thanks to Princess for her great advice on this. I'm gonna check those bags out.


----------



## raptor700

Where I live, Wally World has the 2.5 Gallon bags!


----------



## pit 4 brains

DeanNC said:


> Stop by and check the bakery department at your local grocery stores they usually have empty icing buckets they'll part with free.
> 
> I've hunted everywhere for zip-locks larger than the gallon size and I haven't found them yet either.







mballi3011 said:


> I guess that none of you are coming over to my house and eat turkey or any of my corned beefs or pastrami. Cause I (being an old drywall dude) use an old drywall bucket that has been cleaned out and bleached out too. I have been using it for alot of things and I have an extra refrig that will hold he bucket and alot of those wally waters that we drink to. Sp I hope its food safe because it sure hasn't breed any flesh eating disease for my belly hasn't stopped growing in a while now


----------



## pit 4 brains

What gives? I can only do one quote at a time??


----------



## tom37

Pit 4 Brains said:


> What gives? I can only do one quote at a time??


Its because of all the dry-wall mud particles he has consumed from those contaminated buckets. LOL 

But on an honest note, you just have to copy and paste in to a quote box like the old days. Or even hit the multi quote tab, but that never works right for me.

I think the bad bucket thing sounds better tho.

P.S. When we brine we use drinking water coolers and ice them instead of putting them in the frig.


----------



## deannc

I think Tom may be on to something here!


----------



## meateater

I have a designated cooler for big birds. I only do a 20 pounder but could easily brine 2 of him/her. Thinking about a cured bird this year.


----------



## brdprey

i purchased a new 5 gallon bucket never been used by anyone.

from what im readying this is still not good enough? it is used only for

brining nothing else. good lord dont let my wife see this one she will

come unglued thinking im trying to poison her.


----------



## scarbelly

If you have a WinCo foods near ya they sell the buckets - they are stacked up near the produce section.

Has anyone thought of using the turkey oven bag to brine in? I have a big stock pot but was thinking about trying one of those bags since they are everywhere this time of year


----------



## beer-b-q

IF you want to find food grade 5 gallon buckets the best place for used ones is McDonald's.  They get their pickles in them and they usually have a ton of them.  You wouldn't even have to worry about the pickle smell because you will be putting a pickle brine back into them...


----------



## bpopovitz

Beer-B-Q said:


> IF you want to find food grade 5 gallon buckets the best place for used ones is McDonald's.  They get their pickles in them and they usually have a ton of them.  You wouldn't even have to worry about the pickle smell because you will be putting a pickle brine back into them...




 Another great place is the local Dairy Queen.  They use 5 gallon buckets for strawberries and various other sizes for the buttercream in cake decorating.  4, 3, 2 & 1 gallon.


----------



## solaryellow

Bakeries and/or restaurants are a good source.

Dean - Check out Target. The one here in Winston carries the large ziploc bags up to 20 gal.


DeanNC said:


> Stop by and check the bakery department at your local grocery stores they usually have empty icing buckets they'll part with free.
> 
> I've hunted everywhere for zip-locks larger than the gallon size and I haven't found them yet either.


----------



## princess

Yeah... I did that. ONCE.

Apparently, I did not have the bag sealed/tied tight enough or whatever, and it leaked raw turkey juice and brine ALL OVER my 2nd fridge. Leaked so bad the top of the bird dried out. It was not *The Thanksgiving Bird* but I was still pretty pissed (at myself) and needed to go buy a spiral ham to serve instead.

The issues I had with sealing were what drove me to start using the XXL Ziplocs.

I guess my point is: Yes. You could do that. Don't be dumb like me though!! :)

Cheers!

-Princess

 


Scarbelly said:


> If you have a WinCo foods near ya they sell the buckets - they are stacked up near the produce section.
> 
> Has anyone thought of using the turkey oven bag to brine in? I have a big stock pot but was thinking about trying one of those bags since they are everywhere this time of year


----------



## deannc

Solaryellow - thanks, I'll have to give Target a shot!

Here's a link I found on the vitualweberbullet.com site that has some good information and on alternatives such as bags etc.


----------



## pit 4 brains

The bags seem like a good idea and you could always place the bagged meat in a bucket to avoid spills.


----------

